# Serbian: ćale



## kloie

srpski-serbian
danas sam pročitala članak i sam  reč videla da li je znači otac?
hvala unapred 
today i have read an article and saw a word ćale does it mean otac?
thanks in advance


----------



## Jeki

Yes, it does. Ćale is colloquial word for otac.


----------



## Bukovik

Mostly with a flavor of disrespect used by aweless youth.


----------



## kloie

okej,hvala puno svima


----------



## filip3ff

Tata ili otac.


----------



## ibogi

that is how normally young people of the capital talk about their fathers. it has slight pejorative meaning, don't use it if you are over 20


----------



## Minerva.McG

It's similar to "old man"


----------



## NevenaT

I live in Belgrade and the majority of people here use it even though they are over 20, some of them are 50, all of them normal and well-educated, so you get the point.
Some people from places apart from Belgrade have told me that it is pejorative, but in Belgrade no one considers this to be pejorative, in Belgrade it's just colloquial language used in informal settings. Some people call their parents cale and kevo when they address them. You should not use it when talking to some serious people or in any formal setting, use it only with friends and family.


----------

